# Wanting to train horse for the film industry and stunt ride



## livethedream (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi! I am a twenty-one year old female who is graduating from an equestrian college this coming May. It is my desire to train horses for film one day and become a stunt rider. I know that this is a difficult field to get into and I am looking to get any help or advice possible. I am looking for names of people that I can get in contact with or who offer internship opportunities. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I'd probably go to the source - find trainers who work with horses in film through IMDB.com (general film site that will list horse wranglers in specific films in the credits) and contact them, asking them the same thing you are asking here ... telling them what you'd like to do and request suggestions on how to go about doing that. Hopefully, you'll get a response from some! 

Otherwise, maybe contact equine entertainers, such as Tommie Turvey, and see if they have any suggestions.

Good luck to you! It's great to pursue a dream!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If you are interested in working in the film industry, contact the Screen Actors Guild SAG-AFTRA


----------



## AceyGrace (Jan 21, 2014)

I have worked in the film and theatre industry mostly with dogs birds and exotics. IT is a lot of fun  One thing I would suggest is don't limit yourself just to horses. Start out wherever you can learning about modern training methods in animals of any kind you can get your hands on. Then focus on trying to specialise with horses.

Stunt riding agencies around here are always looking for capable riders and will recruit similarly to background acting work so all you have to do is send in a resume and show reel of your riding abilities. I've never stunt ridden but have worked with some. It tends to be work on the side rather than a day job. So my advice would be to get your fingers in as many pies as you possibly can if you want to actually build a career out of entertainment riding/training.

Do your research! Training methods in TV/film/theatre are vastly different to training methods you will be taught at your college.

Good luck!


----------

